# What a contrast, last year,this year!



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Not to hard to figure out which pic is this year or last years.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont know what to say your fall cleanup looks real good lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I vote #2!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like you put up a nice new PVC fence? I see the post in the second pic and not the first!:laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Same results around here this year.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

grandview;1442943 said:


> I vote #2!


You would, Mighty King and defender of the coveted seasonal contract:salute:


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow your snow removal has come a long way  You even got the trees cleaned up this year


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

And there my friends is the difference between using a blower for a driveway instead of a plow. Obviously you switched to a blower service this year didn't you? lol


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Sure is a lot of threads being made about the lack of snow this year. A guy on LS mentioned he cut his lawn this week. He lives in Canada!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ALC-GregH;1443235 said:


> Sure is a lot of threads being made about the lack of snow this year. A guy on LS mentioned he cut his lawn this week. He lives in Canada!


Mixed up Canuck,he probably snow blows his driveway in the summer!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL......

For the record, it's snowing here right now. Is there anything on the road, hell no.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

grandview;1443239 said:


> Mixed up Canuck,he probably snow blows his driveway in the summer!


:laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

edgeair;1443097 said:


> And there my friends is the difference between using a blower for a driveway instead of a plow. Obviously you switched to a blower service this year didn't you? lol


My wife actually took care of drivewayThumbs Up No way I was going to shovel.
I think once I sent sidewalk crew to clean it up. She was lucky to have a shovel,I kept taking them with me . Also she cuts lawn and takes care of yard. I'm not really into yard maintenance.What a womanThumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leigh;1443323 said:


> My wife actually took care of drivewayThumbs Up No way I was going to shovel.
> I think once I sent sidewalk crew to clean it up. She was lucky to have a shovel,I kept taking them with me . Also she cuts lawn and takes care of yard. I'm not really into yard maintenance.What a womanThumbs Up


Want to trade wives?Thumbs Up


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1443329 said:


> Want to trade wives?Thumbs Up


Why would you want to trade, just send him your's and move on.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1443335 said:


> Why would you want to trade, just send him your's and move on.


Still need someone to clean the driveway


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1443347 said:


> Still need someone to clean the driveway


And we both know who that will be.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1443349 said:


> And we both know who that will be.


Will your plow fit through the Peace Bridge?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1443350 said:


> Will your plow fit through the Peace Bridge?


All the plows I own have already been through the Peace Bridge. payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1443353 said:


> All the plows I own have already been through the Peace Bridge. payup


Going not coming!


----------



## papa0881 (Feb 8, 2012)

Those blizzard plows are nice arnt they!


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

leigh;1442837 said:


> Not to hard to figure out which pic is this year or last years.


I've got comparison pics too Thumbs Up


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

leigh;1442837 said:


> Not to hard to figure out which pic is this year or last years.


heres some more pics

which ones are this years , which ones are last years ??


----------

